# Camera Land's Current Vortex Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

* Camera Land's Current Vortex Sale*

We have purchased LOTS of Vortex Crossfire Riflescopes as well as Vortex' remaining inventory on their *Vortex Diamondback 7x36 binocular*.

The prices we are blowing these items out for are really low and these scopes are selling very quickly.
Just to recap this sale......

*Vortex Crossfire 4x32 Rimfire V-Plex (Part# CRF-432) Riflescope* was $114.99, now *only $59.99*

Your choice of the *Vortex Crossfire 2-7x32 V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-02-PLEX)* or *Vortex Crossfire 2-7x32 V-Plex (rimfire) Matte Black (Part# CRF-732)* for *only $79.99*, reduced from $114.99

*Vortex Crossfire 3-9x40 V-Brite Matte Black (Part# CRF-01-ILLD)* reduced from $139.99 to *only $79.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 4-12x40 V-Brite Matte Black (Part# CRF-04-ILLD)* was originally $149.99 now *only $84.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 4-12x40 AO Fine Crosshair Matte Black (Part# CRF-AO04-P)* reduced from $149.99 to *only $99.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 1.5-4x32 V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-09-PLEX) Riflescope* was $99.99, now *only $54.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 6x40 V-Plex (Part# CRF-640)* Riflescope nice for .22 rifles and short range deer rifles & slug guns was $114.99, now *only $49.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 2x20 EER V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-13-P)* Pistol Scope was $99.99, now *only $29.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 8-32x50 AO Fine V-Plex Wide Matte Black (Part# CRF-250-AOHT)* was originally $219.99 now *only $129.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 6-24x50 AO Mil Dot Illuminated Matte Black (Part# CRF-624-AOHT)* was originally $219.99 now *only $119.99*

Your choice of the *Vortex Crossfire 4-16x50 AO Mil-Dot Illuminated Matte Black (Part# CRF-650-AOHT)* or the *Vortex Crossfire 4-16x50 AO V-Plex Wide Illuminated Matte Black (Part# CRF-4165-IL)* was originally $219.99 now *only $119.99*

The *Vortex Diamondback 7x36 binocular* is reduced from $189.99 down to *only $99.99*. We are also, while our supply lasts, offering this *Vortex Diamondback 7x36 binocular* for only $.01 with the purchase of any Vortex Razor Riflescope, Vortex Viper PST Riflescope, Vortex Viper HS Riflescope, Vortex Razor Spotting Scope or Vortex Viper Spotting Scope. Yes, you read that right, only 1 cent to add this binocular to your new Scope purchase on one of these aforementioned scopes (no, not on a Crossfire scope).

Please speak with Doug or Neil for this $.01 offer or mention it on your web order and we'll take care of it for you.

I thought I would post this up right before I leave for S.H.O.T. Show to make sure Neil is nice and busy while I am away :>)

To add one last interesting item, while our supply lasts we'll give an *extra 10% off any of the following Vortex Razor HD Binoculars*:
*8x42 
10x42 
8.5x50 
10x50 
12x50 *

The week of January 15th I'll be at S.H.O.T. Show so please let Neil [email protected] and Joel [email protected] know you're thinking of them :>)

I'll be posting my S.H.O.T. Show report from Vegas.

We are an authorized dealer for the following...
*Sports Optics Brands:*
Burris, Bushnell, Hensoldt, Kowa, Leica, Minox, Nikon, Olympus, Pentax, Promaster, Schmidt & Bender, Steiner, Swarovski, Trijicon, Vortex Zeiss & Zen-Ray

*In Camera Gear we are authorized dealers for:*
Canon, Fuji, Leica, Nikon, Olympus, Panasonic, Pentax & Sony

We are also authorized Surefire Flashlight dealers


----------

